# Trane XE90 Malfunctioning



## kappaman (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a Trane XE90 Model Number TUX060C936C3 that seems to be working, there is warm air blowing, but it will only run for a few minutes then turn off.  It is very cold in Colorado right now (about 5 degrees) and I have the thermostat set to 75 degrees just to test the system.  I also noticed a little pool of water at the bottom of the unit, but being a novice I don't know whether or not that is acceptable.  I cannot find ANYTHING on the Trane website for this model  ANY assistance would be helpful.  I noticed that the L.E.D. is blinking continuously. Any suggestions??


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome KappaMan:
You need the owner's manual for the furnace to check the blinking light story. It is a diagnostic tool for you.
I think that is a condensing furnace with a drain line to the house drain or a condensate pump. Make sure the line is clear and the pump is working, if you have a pump.
Make sure the vent is clear from the burner, all the way to the outside. Also check the heat excahnger for rust-through, especially along the bottom.
Glenn


----------



## kok328 (Dec 16, 2008)

Check on the back of the removable panels to see if there is a diagnostics chart.


----------

